# john deere js63 drive system



## boutselis (Jul 4, 2012)

This js63 has a multi gear rear wheel drive system. the wheels will move but will hardly move the mower in the low gear (some times not at all) and will not move it in the high gear. It will turn the wheels but with no force. 

Any ideas on how to work on that little transmission?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Belts are good ?

BG


----------



## boutselis (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes BG the belt is in excellent shape. 

I got it moving. it turned out that the cable that engages the drive was very slack. I fastened a clamp onto the mower to hold the cable in the right position so now when I engage it the drive lever pulls with enough tension to activate the drive.

But only 1st and 2nd work. So I'm guessing that there is something internally wrong with gear 3.

Is there a schematic available for this transmission that shows its inner parts?


----------



## boutselis (Jul 4, 2012)

I opened up the transmission. I was expecting to see a worn out gear but all of them look excellent. With the two halves apart I was able to move the shifter through each gear and all 3 engaged just fine. I packed the gears with grease (There wasn't much in there) and put it back together hoping it would now work but number three will not engage. even if I move the shifter arm all the way to the 3rd gear position with a pair of pliers I could not get it to go into 3rd. 

So unless anyone has some ideas for me then i have a very nice running 2 speed mower. agonizingly slow speed and slow speed.


----------

